# Waterslide decals



## pgroah (Jan 11, 2010)

Would anyone know where to get waterslide decals done?  I have some tank and fork graphics that I would like reproduced.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been having some success with making them myself using the computer and inkjet printer. The waterslide decal paper can be had from Decalpaper.com and works pretty good. If you can scan or take a picture of the original and clean up the image in paintshop or other photo editing program it a good and cheap way to do decals.


----------



## Yannick (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't prefer making them on inkjet printers because the decal won't be UV-resistant. If something is not durable, it is in my opinion worthless for a restoration. Better ink has to be used, unfortunately my knowledge doesn't go to far on that topic.



Yannick


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 23, 2010)

*Waterslide decal printing....The printer to use*

If you have an Epson Photo Stylus 800 or better it uses archival ink good for 200+ years.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 25, 2010)

*I have been....*

Gearing up to test out the bell decal paper on my press at work I can print 4 colors and white and varnish UV ink... just got to get the paper and layout the graphics... just been too busy in all directions


----------



## schwinnphantom (May 10, 2013)

*Urgent request*



MrColumbia said:


> I have been having some success with making them myself using the computer and inkjet printer. The waterslide decal paper can be had from Decalpaper.com and works pretty good. If you can scan or take a picture of the original and clean up the image in paintshop or other photo editing program it a good and cheap way to do decals.




Hi! did u scan the decals u were saying? i badly need decals for my schwinn projects. phantom, panther etc. 

please if u happen to have scanned copies of such, kindly share it to me.thank you very much!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2013)

You can buy most Schwinn decals at Memory Lane Classics
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2013)

As a follow on as Mr. Columbia (Ken) will probably tell you inkjet is less than optimal for decal making. I recently took the plunge ($1500+) and bought a ALPS printer which gives the capability to print in layers but more importantly in white fo rthe background to create the opaqueness required. I can also print gold and silver. I am in the experimentation process right now and my first run will be Huffman stuff for my bikes I'm restoring. You have to be careful of reproducing stuff that still has trade mark or copyright stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2013)

schwinnphantom said:


> Hi! did u scan the decals u were saying? i badly need decals for my schwinn projects. phantom, panther etc.
> 
> please if u happen to have scanned copies of such, kindly share it to me.thank you very much!







As was stated, I did a lot of experimenting with the inkjet method but do not feel confident making them for sale. There is simply too many issues. The one issue I have not had a problem with is the fading from UV light. You have to clear coat them with UV resistant clear coat anyway and that does seem to make them as resistant as any professionally made printed decal. 
Still, no ability to print white or a proper metallic gold takes the process out of the picture for 95% of bicycle decals. They are also fairly transparent and there is bleed through of the paint color if darker than the decal color.


If you need just a scan of a decal that I have they are all on my website and anyone here on the CABE is welcome to download the images and try making their own decals.


----------



## Peddler (May 12, 2013)

pgroah said:


> Would anyone know where to get waterslide decals done?  I have some tank and fork graphics that I would like reproduced.[/QUOTE Text  or email turnbacktime2@yahoo.com--


----------

